# CineMate Home Theater Speaker System



## robertwhee (Mar 11, 2005)

I just bought the Bose CineMate Home Theater Speaker System and cannot find a code for the remote. I have the hr10-250 hd tivo box. I got my Mitsubishi ws-65315 tv and my new LG HD DVD player programmed but not my tivo. Does anyone have a code for this?


----------



## OrlEngr (Sep 20, 2000)

you might try remotecentral.com


----------



## larry5601 (Jul 15, 2015)

I just bought a Tivo Mini and I would like the remote to control my Bose CineMate Home Theater Speaker System. Did anyone ever find the code for this Bose


----------



## nenarek (May 28, 2014)

I have a Bose system and the only way I found to get this to work was to get the Slide Pro remote which can learn IR commands from the original remote.


----------

